# Stan Efferding on Blood Tests



## Milo (Jun 15, 2016)

He makes some really good points in this. Blood tests are a good idea and not solely for checking to see if your shits legit or if you've recovered.


----------



## snake (Jun 15, 2016)

Private MD Labs discount:15% off for using RHINO. Anyone use it yet?

I'm on their mailing list and get a 10% off already.


----------



## zyad00 (Jun 21, 2016)

goood..:32 (17):


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 21, 2016)

zyad00 said:


> goood..:32 (17):



Well.... I'm impressed Zyad. You were able to read and comment on 10 threads in 10 minutes. More impressive is one of those threads was Zilla's explanation of periodization and this one has a 6+ minute video as the OP.

Stick around, you'll fit in great. We too can all read at supraphysiological speeds.


----------

